# Go to sleep with a smile on your face.



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

I have never been someone that can drop off to sleep quickly, sometimes it is worse than others while never being outright insomnia.

I have tried breathing techniques that bring your concentration to your breath and if you put in enough effort you can break the cycle of thoughts that keep you from sleeping. 

Another way I came up with myself is to smile. Sounds too simple, but the physical act of smiling does improve your mood even if it is the smile first. It's easier to sleep when you are happy. Smile and luxuriate in the bed and you should drop off quickly. I find it forces negative thoughts away. 

I know it wont work for some, as depression can have the odd effect of making you feel like you don't want to be happy and don't want to recover. But try it anyway.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Andrew White. Physical relaxation is one. Brainwave entrainment is another one. Thanks again.

Gerard


----------



## RMR (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Andrew, I'll definitely give it a shot!


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

cool tip, it makes sense, will have to give it a try next time I cant sleep


----------

